# Marble tile do's and don'ts.



## andeeznuts (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok dudes I have done tons of tile and to be honest I havent done a whole lot of marble tile. Im possibly going to be doing a bathroom and there is going to be marble head to toe. What I need to know is the best products to use with marble. I want to use ditra on main floor and hydroban in shower. Soooo how about the thinsets what would be best....and can it go over regular ditra and will the no modified be okay with the marble. Also we will be installing on ceiling any good suggestions. Thanks from DEEZ


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

what size marble? Search the forum, there are a lot of info about installing on ceiling. I prefer 254 Platinium White (Laticrete) for ceilings, after leaving alone 20 minutes in bucket, it gets gummy, you can not pull the tile off the ceiling.
Look at Noble TS or Dal TS for shower-at least bottom 5'.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

To help with the ceiling, I like to skim coat (flat trowel) the ceiling a day before I set. When setting the ceiling tile, the skim coat pulls a little water from the new thinset causing it to grab faster.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

The best thing you can do for yourself is get your substrate as flat as possible before you do anything else. That is helpful for any job of course but is imperative for marble.


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

olzo55 said:


> To help with the ceiling, I like to skim coat (flat trowel) the ceiling a day before I set. When setting the ceiling tile, the skim coat pulls a little water from the new thinset causing it to grab faster.


What are you using for the skim coat?


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Any quality latex thin set. I like Customs granite and marble mix. Grabs pretty fast. And I can buy it two blocks from my house.


----------



## ee3 (Feb 10, 2006)

make sure the marble is suitable for a wet area.Some will cup , warpand stain pretty bad when wet.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

as ee3 says green marble can warp. I think some black marbles, too. Can be done with epoxy setting materials but more expensive.

ee3, you don't come here often enough.


----------

